# تنزيل خرائط google earth على civil 3d



## تامر. (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لتنزيل خرائط google earth على civil 3d في إحداثياتها الحقيقية
قم بتشغيل برنامج civil 3d وبرنامج google earth معاً
على الـ google earth قم بالاتجاه إلى الموقع الذي تريد تنزيله على الـcivil 3d
من civil 3d الأمر file > import < import google earth image
يسأل البرنامج عن insertion point 
ولكي تحدد insertion point وهي نقطة المركز للـ view المحدد بالـ google earth ، لكي تحددها من الـ google earth توجه بالماوس إلى نقطة خارج حدود الخريطة (على أشرطة الأدوات مثلاً) فتلاحظ أن الاحداثيات في أسفل واجهة الـgoogle earth تثبت ، وهذه هي احداثيات المركز المذكورة ، انقلها وادخلها insertion point للـcivil 3d
يسأل البرنامج عن rotation angle إضغط 0
عندئذ تنزل خريطة جوجل في مكانها ، وقد يحدث ازاحة في الخريطة عن الرسم نتيجة اختلاف مستوى الاسقاط وكروية الأرض.
ملاحظة :
لتحويل الاحداثيات داخل برنامج google earth من نظام درجات/دقائق/ثواني إلى نظام easting,northing
من قائمة tools>options
من شاشة 3d view الاختيار show lat/long 
نختار الاختيار الرابع universal transverse mecator


----------



## odwan (10 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وألف شكر وجاري التجربة 
تقبل تحياتي مع تقديري لمعلوماتك النافعة


----------



## تامر. (11 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي أيمن على ردك الذي سعدت به كثيراً


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لك جميع الذنوب ولكافة المسلمين


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*تنزيل خرائط google earth على 

civil 3d
حياك اخى الفاضل
*


----------



## garary (26 أكتوبر 2009)

هل من مساعدة 
الصورة المرفقة لايجد لدى تفسير لها


----------



## أبوالمعتز (27 أكتوبر 2009)

أخي تامر أنا لدي هذة النسخة AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009
ولا أجد مكان للجوجل في هذة النسخة
هل من حل لذك. أشكرك


----------



## تامر. (13 يناير 2010)

الأخ جراري
جرب وضع نافذة google في وضع التكبير الأقصي 
من الزر الأوسط في الثلاثة أزرار بالركن العلوي الأيمن من نافذة google
والموجود ةكذلك في كل نوافذ برامج windows
ثم أعد المحاولة


----------



## تامر. (13 يناير 2010)

الأخ الفاضل أبو المعتز
مع خالص اعتذاري
لا يوجد عندي معلومات كافية عن المشكلة المذكورة
ومعذرة لتأخر الرد


----------



## mostafammy (13 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## om1000ar (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## atiq1982 (28 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً 
جزاك الله خيراً 
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (28 يناير 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 
لكن لي سؤال 
هل ممكن اخذ البيانات من هذة الخلريطة من الجوجل ايرث الي السيفيل3d وهل يمكننا الاعتماد علية بدلا من اخذ البيانات من الطبيعة من ناحية المناسيب مثلا عندي موقع ملئ بالجبال و المرتفعات يمكنني تحميلة علي البرنامج من الجوجل و اخذ بيانات المناسيب بدلا من لرفعها من الطبيعة
افيدونا افادكم الله


----------



## surveyor_sayed (7 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## babankarey (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا
شكرا اخي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kasberiraq (11 مارس 2010)

*رد*

تقبل تحياتي يامبدع


----------



## الهندسي 80 (15 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا
طريقة سهلة ودقيقة


----------



## abedodeh (6 أبريل 2010)

أبوالمعتز قال:


> أخي تامر أنا لدي هذة النسخة AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009
> ولا أجد مكان للجوجل في هذة النسخة
> هل من حل لذك. أشكرك


الاخ ابو المعتز البرنامج المقصود هو CIVIL 3D 2009 او 2010 وليس AutoCAD Civil 
,وهناك فرق بين البرنامجين3D Land Desktop Companion 2009


----------



## ROUDS (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## abedodeh (7 أبريل 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء جربوا هذا الفيديو http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jCIJKDNsc8


----------



## علياء على حمدى (7 أبريل 2010)

موضوع ممتاز
ونضيف انه يمكنك اضافة سطح كامل مع الصورة 
او اضافة صورة فقط
او اضافة سطح فقط
=======================
والسطح طبعا شامل نقاط شبكية يمكنك تحديدها بنفسك
وخطوط الكنتور 
وكل معلومات السطح
======================
كما يمكنك عمل عمليات عكسية 
بمعنى اضافة صورة للرسم على برنامج السيفل
او اضافة رسم الاتوكاد كاملا او جزء منه على جوجل ارث 
يعنى العملية وعكسها
===================
import surface and image from google earth
or
puplish with google earth
========================\
فقط عرف الملف على برنامج السيفل انه يتعامل مع
utm (wgs84)
zone??????
حدد المنطقة التى تريد العمل عليها مع الاسقاط العالمى 
وتوكل على الله
=====================


----------



## علياء على حمدى (7 أبريل 2010)

كيفية تعرف الملف على الاسقاط والمنطقة 
=============================
من شريط الادوات
general-tootspace
setting
رايت كلك على اسم الملف ايا كان اسمه واختار
EDIT DRAWING SETTING
=========================
فى خانة 
CATEGORIES
ااضغط على السهم ستفتح النافذة اختار
UTM,WGS84,DATUM
وفى خانة 
AVAILABLE COORDINATE SYSTEMS
اضغط على السهم واختار 
ZONE ?????
========================
وهكذا تكون قد عرفت الملف الخاص بك على نظام الاحداثيات والديتم
سواء كان الملف فارع او به رسومات
===============


----------



## علياء على حمدى (7 أبريل 2010)

معلومة بسيطة اذا اردت عرض رسماتك على جوجل ارث من السيفل
ليس هناك داعى لفتح جوجل ارث
فقط اتبع عملية 
puplish with goggle earth
وعندما تصل الى 
view
اضغط عليها سيفتح لك جوجل ارث على مكان الملف مباشرة 
ويتم عرض الرسومات على جوجل ارث
===========================
ومن ثم يمكنك حفظ الملف على شكل 
kml 
or 
kmz


----------



## علياء على حمدى (7 أبريل 2010)




----------



## علياء على حمدى (7 أبريل 2010)

فى الصورة عاليه اعتقد ان هناك خطا فى تعريف احداثيات الملف 
=======================
أو
======================
نسخة الجوجل ارث غير مكركة 
==============
أنا اتعامل مع جوجل ارث اصدار
Google Earth Pro + Ver 4.2.0180.1134
وهى صالحة مع اصدار السيفل ثرى دى 
2009
2010
======================
بالتوفيق


----------



## abedodeh (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكورة اختي الفاضلة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## garary (7 أبريل 2010)

مشكورة اختي الفاضلة وبارك الله فيك
الصورة هى من تجربتى على تطبيق الموضوع وساحاول اعادة التطبيق مرة اخرى .


----------



## garary (7 أبريل 2010)

تم التطبيق بنجاح............................


----------



## علياء على حمدى (17 أبريل 2010)




----------



## علياء على حمدى (17 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق


----------



## abedodeh (17 أبريل 2010)

اختي الفاضلة تم التطبيق لكن انحرفت صورة الكروكي بمقدار 80م تقريبا عن الواقع لا ادري ما السبب الموقع في الزرقاء الاردن استعملت نظام old plstine grid


----------



## garary (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورة اختى علياء على حمدى


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

ششكراا


----------



## kareem moh (8 مايو 2010)

Thanks for your good work


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (8 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## wsim (26 مايو 2010)

*مهندس طرق ومساحة*

اخواني الاعزاء لدي مشكلة باصورة الجوية المنزلة بواسطة civil3d 2010 حيث تظهر الصورة رمادية وليس كما في الغوغل ملونة وهذه عقبة امام استخدام الصور في المشاريع فهي غير مقبولة نهائيا - ارجو ممن لديه حل لهذه المشكلة ان يدلني على الحل واكون له من الشاكرين وجزاكم اللع الف خير


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ساري الليل85 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على الرد جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وجاري التجربة


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير ياتمورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## تامر. (10 نوفمبر 2010)

علي سليم متولي قال:


> جزاك الله خير ياتمورررررررررررررررررررر



جزانا وإياك يا سُلُم .


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (11 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخي تامر وجزاك الله كل خير أختي علياء


----------



## ahmadj5 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهدي الشحب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

thank u my brother good work


----------



## هانى عامر (9 مارس 2011)

thanx alooooooooooooooot


----------



## اوغاريت (9 مارس 2011)

أبوالمعتز قال:


> أخي تامر أنا لدي هذة النسخة AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009
> ولا أجد مكان للجوجل في هذة النسخة
> هل من حل لذك. أشكرك



الاخ العزيز
الشرح يخص برنامج Autocad Civil 3D , ,و ليس Autocad land desktop


----------



## المهندس رحم (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا للمعلومة أخي الكريم


----------



## علاء يوسف (10 مارس 2011)

جزيل الشكر


----------



## لهون لهونى (10 مارس 2011)

شكرا يا اخي


----------



## mdto (10 مارس 2011)

*sads*

thanks


----------



## علي سليم متولي (10 مارس 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## صاحب الجبوري (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرالكم


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (29 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لقد جربت الطريقة اللي قلت عليها ولاكن دون جدوى القوقل يظهر لي على هيئة صورة فقط 
ارجوا التوضيح وشكرا


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (18 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا 


*


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (18 يناير 2012)

*اذا سمحت تعملنا شرح بالورد مفصل اذا ممكن الامر 
*


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (18 يناير 2012)

انا اعمل بالسعودية من جل الشرح على سطح الاسقاط


----------



## Al Mohager (25 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## m_elseefy (26 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد الاسماعيلي (18 مارس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## كبل (18 مارس 2012)

شكرا لكم بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Ashraf M (18 مارس 2012)

الصديق القديم - على الهرامه - ماهى المشكله التى تواجهك بالظبط عند انزال الصور من GE الى C3D؟ - اذا كنت مهتم بانزال الصور ممكن تضع اسئلتك فى موضوع منفصل و ساحاول باذن الله الرد عليه.
ملحوظه : GE - اختصار لـ google earth و C3D اختصار لـ Civil 3D


----------



## abedodeh (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم وشكرا على الموضوع القيم لو سمحت في النسخة 2013 من civil 3d هذا الامر ملغي لا يوجد import from google earth ( بسبب خلاف بين الشركتين حسب ما سمعت ) هل يوجد طريقه لحل هذه المشكلة في النسخة 2013 وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## salemdammona (21 مايو 2012)

لايوجد حل هداعيب في نسخه 2013


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 مايو 2012)

أبوالمعتز قال:


> أخي تامر أنا لدي هذة النسخة AutoCAD Civil 3D Land Desktop Companion 2009
> ولا أجد مكان للجوجل في هذة النسخة
> هل من حل لذك. أشكرك


هذة نسخة لبرنامج الاند وليس السيفل 3d


garary قال:


> هل من مساعدة
> الصورة المرفقة لايجد لدى تفسير لها


امسح برنامج جوجل وسطبة من جديد


----------



## saro.khaled (27 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرااا اخي العزيز


----------



## AHMAD KLZIA (27 يونيو 2013)

اخي الكريم المشكله لم يظهر استيراد جوجل ايرث في البرنامج


----------



## AHMAD KLZIA (27 يونيو 2013)

الاخ العزيز اي نسخه من جوجل ايرث متوافقه مع سيفيل 2013 وعند اختيار الامر importgeimage تظهر عبارة امر غير مفهوم ارجو المساعده


----------



## لؤي شاكر (30 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع مهم جدا ونرجوا التعاون لايجاد حل


----------



## عزمي حماد (30 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا
و






بارك الله فيك
​


----------



## لهون لهونى (30 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
في سيفل ثرى دى 2013 قوقل ايرث مش موجود


----------



## mhmuad (11 أغسطس 2013)

اتوكاد 2013 لايحوي مشاركه مع جوجل ايرث هل هناك طريقه للمشاركه مع جوحل ايرث ارجو الرد


----------



## برهان الزياد (13 أبريل 2014)

ارجو المساعده لا توجد اداة create surface from google earth 
في civil 3d 2013 شوف الصوره دي مشكلتي


----------



## برهان الزياد (13 أبريل 2014)

ارجو المساعده لا توجد اداة create surface from google earth 


دي مشكلتي


----------



## برهان الزياد (14 أبريل 2014)

شكرا


----------



## برهان الزياد (14 أبريل 2014)

تامر. قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> لتنزيل خرائط google earth على civil 3d في إحداثياتها الحقيقية
> قم بتشغيل برنامج civil 3d وبرنامج google earth معاً
> على الـ google earth قم بالاتجاه إلى الموقع الذي تريد تنزيله على الـcivil 3d
> ...


 شكرا


----------



## برهان الزياد (14 أبريل 2014)

اخي تامر ارجو المساعده  لا توجد اداة create surface from google earth


----------



## برهان الزياد (14 أبريل 2014)

*ارجو المساعده*



برهان الزياد قال:


> اخي تامر ارجو المساعده مشاهدة المرفق 98404 لا توجد اداة create surface from google earth



:4:


----------



## باسيليو (15 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ..
يعطيك العافيه ياخوي ... عندي سؤال حول موضوع جوجل ايرث .... 
انا استخدم برنامج Global Mapper 11 وهو برنامج مرتبط بجوجل ايرث بحيث يحول رسمه الاوتوكاد الى امتداد الجوجل ايرث, المشكله اللي عندي ماني عارف نظام الاحداثي للملكه العربيه السعويه وجربت النظام العالمي اللي بالبرنامج وطلعت الرسمه على جوجل ايرت في كولومبيا .
ارجو المساعده بهذا الموضوع .
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الفارس (1 سبتمبر 2014)

يا جماعههو ما فيش حل غير اننا ننزل 2012 ولا ايه


----------



## shreif16672 (21 سبتمبر 2014)

مجهود رائع 
ومشكور


----------



## خالد ابقرجة (22 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير
قمت بانزال الصورة بنجاح ولكن تنزل صورة مكبرة تقريبا 10 أضعاف
مع العلم أنني في كل مرة اجرب تعديل خيارات الرسم من مقياس الرسم او وحدات الرسم متر او بدون وحدات


----------



## majed_02 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

هذه العملية موجودة فقط في Civil 3D اصدار 2011 او 2012


----------



## dr_death210 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا:6:


----------



## elfaki (23 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## adel104 (23 سبتمبر 2014)

أشكر الباشمهندس على المشاركة الفاعلة


----------



## خالد ابقرجة (1 أكتوبر 2014)

خالد ابقرجة قال:


> جزاكم الله خير
> قمت بانزال الصورة بنجاح ولكن تنزل صورة مكبرة تقريبا 10 أضعاف
> مع العلم أنني في كل مرة اجرب تعديل خيارات الرسم من مقياس الرسم او وحدات الرسم متر او بدون وحدات



لا زالت هذه المشكلة قائمة بالنسبة لي
الصورة تنزل ولكن بأبعاد مضاعفة
احتاج توجيه لحل هذه المشكلة


----------



## yacine taleb (8 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا و لكني لم أستطيع فعل ذلك في سيفل ثري دي 2013 هل من مساعدة بالفيديو


----------



## akhilali (8 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم
أخواني زملائي الاعزاء ...لا حاجة لاي شي بعد الآن فقط قومو بتنزيل CIVIL 3D 2015 وسوف ينزل لكم تلقائيا مع الرسم صورة فضائية 2013
فقط قومو بعمل حساب في AutoDesk وعند تنصيب البرنامج وتشغيلة ستجدون في الجزء الايمن العلوي Sign in ادخلو الاسم والباسوورد
وسيتم تفعيل الصورة تلقائيا .
أما بالنسبة لل CIVIL 3D 2013 لايمكن ادراج صورة من الكوكل ايرث
فقط 2012


----------

